# Much belated thank you and semi review, Feral Catapult



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

First let me say a big thank you to both Henry and Pop shot of Feral Catapults...I'll explain what for in a moment. I'm calling this a semi review because, well lets face it, I'm not much on the technical side of things. For me it shoots or it doesn't shoot, It feels good or it doesn't, it looks good or it doesn't, and pretty much in that order...Recently I sent a Bean shooter to Herny of Panama, I told him if he wanted to I would gladly except a trade, Henry asked pop shot to send me a catty in return...therefore the thank you to both of them...

So now to my semi review, The catty I received was a real beauty of a shooter, small (similar in size to a Hunter) well finished and overall a real nice little pocket shooter.

Ok does it shoot? Yes and real well. I set it up with some crepe 107's grabbed a handful of marbles and had a lot of fun puncturing a pizza box this morning...
Does it feel good? Have to say yes to that too.Silky smooth finish, nice thickness, good shape, and while quite a bit smaller than what I normally shoot I don't have a problem getting a good firm grasp on it. I believe Steve said it was one of Henry's own designs.
Does it look good? a big yes there. It's made of splatted Koa wood with a wax and oil finish which give the wood a luster and depth that reminds me of Tiger's Eye..a real beauty for sure...

While my review leave a lot to be desired I have to say that this little catty doesn't....
Thanks again guys, I think I definately got the better end of the deal.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Great looking little shooter -- congratulations, Harp. Enjoy!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm glad you like it, it's Henry's Cholita, one of my favorite small designs.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I'd like to add a little bit to how the round-robin trade came about. I tried to buy a Rufus Hussey copy from Scott, but he apparently thinks Panama money is no good and sent it to me free. About the same time PopShot wanted to buy one of my Bent Rods, so I passed on the favor and asked him to send something to Scott. Scott is apparently happy with his Cholita. I'm thrilled with my Hussey copy, and am planning to do a review very soon. Only Steve is still waiting. I'm sorry, but Panama Post is slow.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Glad you like the beanshooter Henry, I know the trade turned out pretty darn good for me.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I think we all did pretty well. i hope you guys enjoy your new shooters.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Scott's beanshooters cannot be beat for fun shooting. Henry's Cholita is a true classic in my eyes. And I also have a tube shooter from Henry which is the best one I own. . . . why wouldn't youse guys be happy.


----------

